# thunder shirt



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. I am wondering if a thunder shirt would help my extremely shy Bonnie. She is a long coat, 3 yrs old, spayed. She spends 80% of the day in her 'safe' place---her pen. She will not even come to me (much of the time) to get treats. I have to toss them to her. I have socialized this pup---took her to camp gone to the dogs, with 100+ dogs. She just submits to anything that happens. Scared to go outside, scared of loud noises, scared of strangers. I also took her to puppy obedience, where she stayed under the chair! She has a wonderful pal in my 7 yr old chi, who loves her. BUT that chihuahua is also quite shy. She does not stay in her pen all day though. Have any of you tried a thundershirt for anxiety?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Susan, your description of Bonnie could be my Bella, I have socialised her since she was 12 weeks old, shops, parks, puppy classes etc and she is still skitty, nervous and shy. I do have a Thundershirt for Bella and yes I have found it to be quite beneficial for her, when she wears it I have noticed that she doesn't tuck her tail quite so much or tremble, also she does seem to sleep more soundly instead of jumping at every disturbance. For us it was a good buy and I would recommend it.


----------



## Macladybug (Apr 21, 2015)

When I first got Leo I found that any shirt on him had kind of a calming influence. He's 1 now and we slowly stopped wearing the shirts as the weather got hotter. But I would imagine a snug t-shirt may have a similar effect.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's Bella all chilled wearing hers.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read that Bonnie is so scared. Sometimes despite our best efforts at socialisation, the pups genetics will mean that they are still fearful and/or anxious. It's not normal for pups to hide under a chair and I will often send people out of my class and straight to a Veterinary Behaviourist if I see this behaviour with no improvement for more than a week in class. 

The Thundershirt stopped Nibbler being car sick but didn't help in any other way. I think the effect it has really depends upon the dog, for some dogs it works wonders. What my dog Nibbler needed was a Veterinary Behaviourist, Prozac and Behaviour Modification. The Vet told me that anxious dogs have their lifespan increased by 25% by having their anxiety treated. 

If you're interested in Nibbler's story I am keeping a bit of a diary here:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/members-chi-diarys/168082-nibblers-journey.html

Good luck with the Thundershirt and helping Bonnie find the joy in what I suspect is a pretty amazing life with you. Feel free to PM me if you want to vent. I know how hard it is when you do your best and they are still fearful.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Kismit, thanks so much for the posts on Nibbler. I think I will try the thundershirt. Bonnie is only 4 pounds, and I don't think I can get a smaller T shirt to use. Premie size?? I set up the exercise pens today, so they can start going outside.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

I was thinking of trying the Thundershirt as well but can't afford one at the moment. My pup is anxious in the car (when its moving) and I'm hoping it helps her adjust to more new and unfamiliar experiences. Good luck with your little one.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone know of a place that I could buy a premie t-shirt? The thunder shirt is $34. and the t-shirt would be a lot less. Babies are us?


----------

